# Engraving



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

working on getting better. apoears the problem with soft wood is the engraving will find the open grain

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Just out of curiosity...would it help if it was sealed first with something?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Just out of curiosity...would it help if it was sealed first with something?


Well I almost did that with this one but still playing with settings. Stop thinking what I'm thinking that is scary. I will probably trial and error that this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2015)

Would something like Min-Wax wood hardener keep your laser from diving in the softer areas?
Something else I had seen done on a laser engraver was they took a piece of 1/8" ID tubing and blew air right at where the laser is hitting the object to stop any flare up that leaves burn marks. I'd guess that all you would want is 2-3 lbs. of air. With the air you can also cut cardboard without lighting it on fire. Then you can make your own custom shipping boxes.
If you can't find an air regulator that goes that low give me a holler, I customized a couple for my plastic welder and have an extra.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Would something like Min-Wax wood hardener keep your laser from diving in the softer areas?
> Something else I had seen done on a laser engraver was they took a piece of 1/8" ID tubing and blew air right at where the laser is hitting the object to stop any flare up that leaves burn marks. I'd guess that all you would want is 2-3 lbs. of air. With the air you can also cut cardboard without lighting it on fire. Then you can make your own custom shipping boxes.
> If you can't find an air regulator that goes that low give me a holler, I customized a couple for my plastic welder and have an extra.


This has air blowing on the engraved area. Part of the engraver. This is real soft wood. Need to turn power down or use harder wood I'm thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool. I've never used them, only seen one used at the paintball gun shop I worked at. They said it cost like a gazillion dollars and wouldn't let me play with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> Cool. I've never used them, only seen one used at the paintball gun shop I worked at. They said it cost like a gazillion dollars and wouldn't let me play with it.


Yeah mine is only a qabillion so drive down and I'll let you use it. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

